# Haare schwarz färben



## NRGyzer (7. April 2004)

Hey!

Ich bin nicht so der Profi im Photoshop, aber ich würde gerne bei einem Bild die Haare einer Person (original sind die Blond/Dunkelblond) schwarz färben. habe schon die Techniken ausprobiert wie sie in diesem Thread beschrieben sind, jedoch werden die Haare so nicht schwarz sondern Grau.

Auch ja und sie sollten natürlich nicht komplett schwarz sein sondern schon noch natürlich aussehen, also die Reflexe und so sollten sichtbar sein.

Das ist doch sicher möglich oder?


----------



## Senfdose (7. April 2004)

HUHU!

Haare am Objekt freistellen mit Lasso oder Magnetischen Lassowerkzeug>
Maskieren Modus dann> Gaußscher Weichzeichner >Maskieren Modus aufheben,
dann mit  der Gradationskurve oä. färben (Auswahl sollte erhalten bleiben)

viel Spass beim üben !


----------



## NRGyzer (7. April 2004)

Hmm, gibts da keine einfachere Möglichkeit? Denn wenn ich die Haare einzeln auswählen muss brauch ich ja Jahre dazu? *gg* naja aber wenns nicht anders geht wird mir ja nichts übrigbleiben als es so zu machen.


----------



## Michael Och (7. April 2004)

Nicht jedes Haar einzenl sondern alle Haare auf einmal. 

MfG Michael


----------



## NRGyzer (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael Och _
> *Nicht jedes Haar einzenl sondern alle Haare auf einmal. *



Ja das ist mir schon klar... aber markieren muss ich ja trotzdem alle. Und wenn einzelne Haare wegstehen und so, dann ist es ja nicht gerade einfach die Haare exakt zu markieren... das hab ich gemeint!


----------



## pReya (7. April 2004)

Naja, von einem blond auf schwarze Haare zu kommen ist recht schwer...

Wäre nett wenn du uns mal dein Bild zeigen könntest

Hab mal paar Sachen probiert:


----------



## Consti (8. April 2004)

Naja, ich find die beiden veränderten Versionen der Frisur nicht so dolle gelungen. Man sieht noch einfach den Unterschied zu gut.

Wenn man sich mal den Haaransatz am linken Ohr beim Original und bei den "Fälschungen" anschaut, erkennt man meiner Meinung nach gut, dass etwas verändert wurde. Naja, die Frage ist, ja, ob man dies auch ohne Vergleichsmöglichkeit sehen würde. Ein "Profi" bestimmt, jedoch ein Laie wird damit schon Probleme haben.


----------



## pReya (8. April 2004)

^^ Hab mir damit auch nich wirklich Mühe gegeben, das ginge schon noch ne Ecke besser, aber was ich damit ziegen will, ist das es schwer ist die Haare schwarz zu bekommen... Sobald man den Tonwert mehr verändert wird der Farbton unnatürlich, genauso beim Nachbelichter


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. April 2004)

Hi,

Also ich hab das mal auf die Schnelle gemacht und für 5 Minuten Arbeit, läßt sich ja ein erstes Ergebnis erahnen. Zu meiner Vorgehensweise. 
1.) Ebene dupliziert
2.) Mit Strg-U eingefärbt, Sättigung auf 0 gestellt --> Bild wird schwarz-weiss
3.) Tonwerttrennung: minimal in den schwarzen Bereich gezogen
4.) Mit dem Radiergrummi alles andere drum rum retuschiert (bin kein Freund von Masken )
5.) Anschließend noch ein wenig mit dem Wischfinger Konturen weichgezeichnet.

Das ganze wie gesagt, in 5 Minuten realisiert, und wenn man durch Masken o.ä. die Haare schön freigestellt bekommt (da gabs hier glaub ich auch mal ein Thread drüber, ist gar nicht lange her...) dann ist das Färben der Haare kein Problem mehr.... und geht schneller als beim Friseur.

P.S. Der Hintergrund ist etwas ungünstig, aber funktioniert genauso bei hellem HG.


----------



## aelexfromgalax (8. April 2004)

Hi, man kann auch über Bild - Einstellen - Farbe ersetzen die Haarfarbe ändern. Ist total unkompliziert und schnell. Einfach im mit der Pipette auf die Haare klicken und im neuen Fenster vergleichen. Mit der + und - Pipette kannst du dann noch korrigieren!

Gruß Alex


----------



## calimera (8. April 2004)

Hallo!
Versuch es dochmal mit der "extrudieren" Option!
Damit kann man doch gerade so schwierige Dinge wie Haare oder Fransige Dinge maskieren!
Guck mal in der Photoshop Hilfe sonst meld Dich mal, dann erklär ichs nochmal detailliert!
Hab nur grade viel zu tun, sorry.... vielleicht fällt ja jemandem nochmal was besseres ein aber ich hab mal die Mähne von nem Zebra(...war ne Übung beim Studium) damit maskiert und das ging echt sehr gut...

LG Scarlett


----------



## NRGyzer (8. April 2004)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Hab jetzt alle Möglichkeiten (ausser die letzte) durchprobiert. Perfekt wird es zwar mit keiner aber es ist schon ein schöner Fortschritt im Vergleich zu meinen anfänglichen Versuchen! Jedenfalls kommt mir vor dass es viel schwerer ist die Haare schwarz zu kriegen als in irgendeiner anderen Farbe einzufärben.

Wo findet man denn die extrudieren Option? Ich hab nur den extrudieren-Filter gefunden, hab auch in der Hilfe sonst nichts gefunden. Und der Filter wird es ja nicht sein oder? Das wäre ziemlich seltsam^^


ps.: Mein zu bearbeitendes Bild kann ich leider aus bestimmten Gründen nicht posten, aber das grösste Problem ist, dass die Haare nicht alle "zusammen" sind, sondern auch viele einzelne Haare ins Gesicht hängen. Das bereitet mit die grössten Schwierigkeiten! Denn diese können auch nicht richtig maskiert werden, und wenn ich es trotzdem versuche sehen sie dann nach dem Colorieren so richtig billig hineingeschnitten aus.


----------



## Lobi (8. April 2004)

Hi...
...hier noch mal meine Beispiele (aus einem Battle)
Vorher:





und nachher:





Ich hab die Haare im Maskierungsmodus freigestellt.
Und zwar ziemlich genau... ist zwar viel Arbeit aber dauert bestimmt keine JAHRE!
...und man kommt zum schönsten Ergebnis.
Dann die Maskenränder mit "weiche Auswahlkante" um einen Px weicher gemacht.
Die Maskierung kopiert und die kopie in eine neue Ebene gelegt.
Dann noch eine neue Ebene erstellt
Dort die Maskierung mit einer Farbe gefüllt
Ebene auf "ineinanderkopieren" gestellt...

So... nun kannst du in dieser Ebene mit "Farbton - Sättigung herumspielen, bis du ein vernünftiges Ergebnis hast.

Das Gesicht und die Lippen habe ich auch so eingefärbt...

Viel Spass!


----------



## Crash_Davis (8. April 2004)

Frage mich gerade wie Du die Farbe ins Gesicht bekommen hast?
Schaut ja aus wie ein echtes Farbfoto! Würd mich echt interessieren. Bin schon gespannt auf die Antwort.


----------



## Martys (8. April 2004)

Kann mich nur anschließen, wie hast Du es gemacht?


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. April 2004)

Ich denke, das Ausgangsfoto war ein Farbfoto und später wurde dann per Maske das Schwarz-Weiße hinzugefügt.
Allerdings kann man ein SW-Foto auch nachträglich mit der hier schon beschriebenen Methode einfärben. ( http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/swf%E4rben-ps.htm )

/edit

Hm, lesen wäre nicht schlecht. Lobi hat es ja schon beschrieben :-(


----------



## Lobi (8. April 2004)

Also... zuerst mal wie radde schon sagte hab ich es ja schon beschrieben...
zum Zweiten... nein... es WAR ein SW foto dass ich nachträglich eingefäbt habe... für ein Battle wie schon erwähnt.

Ich habe für die verschiedenen Bereiche die ich mit verschiedenen Farben einfärben wollte Masken erstellt wobei die Haare natürlich das schlimmste waren.
Man muss halt aufzoomen bis zum Anschlag und dann Schritt für Schritt maskieren (im Maskierungsmodus)

weiche auswahlkante 1 px
copy and paste
neue ebene mit der jeweiligen Auswahl
 die dann einfärben
diese Ebene auf "ineinanderkopieren stellen"
und dann mit "farbton sättigung" spielen bis es passt

hier nochmal ein Bild zur verdeutlichung





Vom ding her ist es ganz einfach... ist halt nur ziemliche fusselarbeit... aber wer Spass an PS hat, dem macht das ja nix aus oder?!

Falls es jemanden interessiert... hier das Battle--->
Lobi vs Whoopie


----------



## docma (8. April 2004)

Leck mich doch im ar****     

Sorry aber bin ganz überweltigt von dem Battel.   Ich komme vom Staunen nicht mehr weg


----------



## Lobi (8. April 2004)

?


----------



## Andhof (8. April 2004)

Also da muss ich docma zustimmen. Hammer Battle. Hut ab.
Da merkt man doch, dass ich noch einiges über PS lernen muss.


----------



## NRGyzer (10. April 2004)

So ich hab mich in den letzten Tagen noch ein bisschen damit beschäftigt, und bin jetzt auf eine einfache Lösung gestossen: Extensis Mask Pro 3.

Hab mit die Trial runtergeladen und ich muss sagen, mit dem geht das maskieren der Haare so leicht und perfekt wie mit keinem anderen Tool (das ich kenne)!


----------



## pReya (11. April 2004)

Sorry für OT:

Idh find das Battle nich so dolle, bis auf den ersten Step, der Rest wirkt irgendwie kindisch und überladen, außerdem nich sehr hochauflösend die steps! Ist nicht mein Grafikstil! Naja, meine Meinung !


----------



## delektron (20. April 2004)

das Battle sieht einfach genial aus. Ich wünschte ich könnte auch so mit PS umgehen


----------



## Tribble (15. August 2008)

Hmm...bin noch nicht allzu geübt in Photoshop und wollte mal fragen, ob mir jemand bei einem Bild mal die Haare schwarz färben kann?
Folgendes Bild: http://i34.tinypic.com/21jyoa8.jpg

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Leola13 (15. August 2008)

Hai,



> Hmm...bin noch nicht allzu geübt in Photoshop



dann ist das doch eine gute Gelegenheit richtig einzusteigen. Fang an und wenn du nicht weiter kommst helfen wir dir weiter.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Senfdose (15. August 2008)

Hai Ho,

in Photoshop  >> Bild >> Anpassungen >> Farbe ersetzen zu ändernde Farbe auswählen und im unteren Bereich Farbe ändern.....


Basta


----------

